# [SOLVED] How do i use Wineskin?



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

I just downloaded MW3 and when i open it, it says 

Wineskin Error

ERROR! Launching wineserver failed! No new wineserver PID found!

I downloaded wineskin and i have no idea what to do now, HEEELP I MUST PLAY MW3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: How do i use Wineskin?*

Where did you download the game? It's hard to tell without knowing "how" you downloaded it. Possible it is because you HAVE wineskin.


----------



## Nick42 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: How do i use Wineskin?*

It did it before and after i downloaded wineskin, i got the torrent from *******


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: How do i use Wineskin?*

This is the wrong section. That and downloading this game via a torrent is illegal, and we will not help per the rules. Thread closed and infraction issued.


----------

